# Insight Elite



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Picked up a new 2015 Diamondback Elite from Performance Bike. I had bought the Insight 3 model but didn't feel right. I sold it and started looking around to see what was out there. It came down to a Specialized Crosstrail Sport Disc, Trek Allant (FX) 7.4, and Fuji Absolute 1.7 or 1.9. I decided to go to Performance to see the Fuji and saw the Insight Elite and decided to take a look at it. They had it on clearance for $475. I test rode it and liked the way it felt and rode. It's essentially the same as the Insight 3 but it has carbon from which gives the bike a totally different feel. I'm really happy with my purchase. I went with the LG as it felt better than the MD. So far I'm very happy with it and really like the paint combo. 

Here she is:


----------

